# Bike Fork Mounts Inside Trailer



## ejr11

I've read all of the bike carrying threads and have been impressed by all of the creative racks and ideas, but I'm still undecided how to best go about toting the two wheelers. Has anyone tried mounting a fork mount (either permanently or removable) inside of their trailer. I would think this would keep the bikes pretty steady. A little more secure than bungees. I was hoping someone has either tried this or have seen others successfully use this technique in their TT. Seems like a cheap, easy, secure way of hauling bikes if you can find a few out of the way spots to mount these.










Thule Low Rider Bike Fork Mount Block


A versatile fork block that lets you create your own bike carrying and storage options. 
Can be mounted on virtually any flat surface 
Hardare is not included
Heavy-duty metal construction is simple and strong 
Built-in pass through hole for securing bikes with a cable lock (not included) 
9mm quick release skewer 
Holds 1 bike


----------



## BoaterDan

Sounds like an almost good idea to me. Almost, but not quite. Anywhere I could fit the bikes inside the trailer to use that would be somewhere it couldn't be left permanently.

But trying to brainstorm it myself has me wondering... would there be a way to mount some kind of carrying hooks into the studs in the ceiling???


----------



## Texas Friends

I use to have that exact bike mount in the back of my pick up truck.... I didnt want to permanently mount it in the back of my truck see I screwed it into a 2x10 piece of lumber about 5 foot long... When I needed the mount I just threw the piece of wood in the back of the truck and it held the bike great!

just an idea


----------



## outback loft

ejr11 said:


> I've read all of the bike carrying threads and have been impressed by all of the creative racks and ideas, but I'm still undecided how to best go about toting the two wheelers. Has anyone tried mounting a fork mount (either permanently or removable) inside of their trailer. I would think this would keep the bikes pretty steady. A little more secure than bungees. I was hoping someone has either tried this or have seen others successfully use this technique in their TT. Seems like a cheap, easy, secure way of hauling bikes if you can find a few out of the way spots to mount these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thule Low Rider Bike Fork Mount Block
> 
> 
> A versatile fork block that lets you create your own bike carrying and storage options.
> Can be mounted on virtually any flat surface
> Hardare is not included
> Heavy-duty metal construction is simple and strong
> Built-in pass through hole for securing bikes with a cable lock (not included)
> 9mm quick release skewer
> Holds 1 bike


I think it would be a good idea, you then just have to contend with the mount either being stuck on the floor, or where you mount it. I would Think it would work in a vertical position as well. If I were to mount them in my Outback I would mount them to the bottom of my fold up bed in the garage so that the bikes stand up, and the mounts are not in the way when the bed is in use. Then you just have to contend with the tires that were in those forks.


----------



## MJRey

I would just mount it on something like a 2x8 or 2x10 and then you can put it wherever you need to. Also if using these for multiple bikes turn the mounts about 30 to 45 degrees and you can get the bikes close together without the handlebars hitting each other. Just try your bikes with the mounts before you bolt them down and you'll be able to get a perfect fit. I've used these mounts and they work well and are cheap, $10.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031488_-1_52500_20000_52501


----------



## ejr11

I was thinking of using a 2X to mount them as well. Never thought of under the bed or ceiling. That’s some crazy MacGyver thinking! Love the options. Thanks for the cheaper alternative to the Thule. I don't have much space (21RS) so I have my work cut out for me, but I think I can get 2 in the bunk area if angle them right. Contend w/ those tires in the forks? We'll just wheelie. Thanks everyone.


----------



## battalionchief3

The walls for ceiling is a good ideal. Pull the bike in, see where you could put it and mount it to the wall. Its small enough to be out of the way. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Troy n Deb

The best way to maximize space when using fork mounts is too mount the bikes front to back. Meaning mount fork on the first bike and have the second mount at the rwear of the first. Usually the handle bars will clear the rear tire of the first which will allow you to put the bikes together as close as you can.


----------



## jasonrebecca

I have the exact same setup as well. I have two of the Thule mounts bolted to a 2x4 that is the width of the bed of my truck. When the bikes go, the 2x4 gets tossed in the truck.



Texas Friends said:


> I use to have that exact bike mount in the back of my pick up truck.... I didnt want to permanently mount it in the back of my truck see I screwed it into a 2x10 piece of lumber about 5 foot long... When I needed the mount I just threw the piece of wood in the back of the truck and it held the bike great!
> 
> just an idea


----------



## clarkely

jasonrebecca said:


> I use to have that exact bike mount in the back of my pick up truck.... I didnt want to permanently mount it in the back of my truck see I screwed it into a 2x10 piece of lumber about 5 foot long... When I needed the mount I just threw the piece of wood in the back of the truck and it held the bike great!
> 
> just an idea


[/quote]

I have been considering something similar for a long time!!
We have at least 6 bikes going with us








I have been considering some type of "quick Type" removable rack that would go over our bed up front........ Problem is getting it removable with ease and also that nothing is there when i take out.......couple of ideas i have been working on.........only other downside of inside is, when the bikes are wet and Muddy.....

They need to make bikes with collapsible peddles, frames, & handle bars......then i would be in good shape


----------



## thefulminator

And now for something completely different.................

For those with rear slides, how about mounting it on the back of the slide out on the _outside_ of the trailer? When your slide is in it is being supported at the back so the weight of the bikes shouldn't be a problem. It would also be pretty easy to tie the bikes to the slide out latches to keep them from swaying. You would have to find out where the frame is in the rear of the slide out and mount into it. It would be like having a rear bumper rack without all the welding.


----------



## MtnBikrTN

These fork mounts aren't designed to support the weight of the bike. They are designed to mount to the bottom of a truck bed (board ok) or to the side of a truck tool box. The point is the rear wheel is still supporting the rear of the bike. It sounds like some of you want to hang your bikes by these things. You must not love your bikes like I do.


----------



## BoaterDan

I started the talk about hanging, but I was thinking as an alternative to these things. Or at the very least with some kind of hook to support the weight of the bike and these things just to keep them positioned.

Clarkely and I have at least six bikes to take, and that opens up and whole nutter set of problems just finding the space. Even with a rack on the back of the trailer I still need a place for 2-3 bikes. I've considered the TV roof and a hitch mounted rack on front of TV.

We hauled bikes inside the trailer this past summer. Two of them fit nicely in the back bunk room, but it's kind of a pain. The big problem I had, and I think everyone will have with any kind of plan to haul them in the trailer, is the days it was rainy and muddy.


----------



## MJRey

You can do 6 bikes pretty easily with a roof rack on the Suburban. Just get the cross bars (Yakima or Thule) that are the same width or a little wider than the truck and then set up the mounts to alternate the mounting direction of the bikes. When we had our Expedition I carried 3 kids bikes and 2 of my bikes and I could have added another one with a little bit of work. If you've ever watched a bike race where they have the team cars following along it's really impressive how many bikes they can carry on a mid sized car. With the Suburban you've got even more width to work with. The only real problem with going that way is the cost but check on Ebay as you can often find whole systems that people are selling. A friend of mine got a used rack setup for 4 bikes for only $200. He then got the extra mounts he needed and put it on his Suburban. He now carries 4 kids bikes and 2 adult bikes on his roof. I think the crossbars he got are about 4 inches wider than the Suburban but since it's up high it really doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## deanintemp

I have a Suburban and carry three bikes on a rear mounted bike rack and three bikes on a hitch mounted bike rack at the rear of the trailer (six bikes total). I put my lightest bikes (all aluminum frame Specialized bikes) on the trailers hitch mount as to minimize weight in this area - I have the simple clamping style hitch receiver mounted to the back bumper of my trailer. My higher-quality (and more expensive) bikes only weigh in at about 25 pounds each and do not put too much stress on the back bumper. The less expensive (and much heavier) bikes go on the back of the burb.

I may look into a Yakima or Thule mounting system for the top of the burb next year; however, this requires a substantial step-stool for reach purposes. I used to use this style on an earlier vehicle and it was always a hassle getting the bikes up and down.

Also, it makes it much easier to pack the bikes if you loosen the handle bars such that they can rotate independent of the front wheel - this makes it easier to get the bikes packed closely to each other. Just make certain you carry the proper tools to tighten the handle bars back up or you will have some very unhappy little campers!


----------



## BoaterDan

I don't want to hijack this thread to be specifically about carrying six bikes...

except it is about practical ways to haul bikes, and for me buying those *offensively* expensive roof racks like the ones from Thule is out of the question. I've seen the cheaper knock-offs on ebay and such, but it still gets pretty expensive for two sets of cross bars and six carriers.

Maybe I'm just cheap (a recent, hopefully temporary, 45% pay cut ain't helping - anybody hiring in IT?). I've even toyed with the idea of trying to make my own carriers out of a bed frame or something that would mount to the factory luggage rack.


----------



## Troy n Deb

I tow a 21rs with a Silverado. The bed has a jack rabbit cover so I wanted to have bike above that . I went to local bike shop! OK I'm always there buying bike parts anyway. I made a bike rack that has removable cross bars and I mount 4 bikes along with the seperate front wheels no problem
any good bike shop should be able to help you with the Yakima parts. Yes the cost was pricey but the bikes are a main part of why we camp so it was necessary. Also recently added a wind deflector to the roof to get the air up and over bikes. Also keeps wind and bugs from hitting the front of the trailer. Good luck


----------



## LTCMontana

Sorry I'm late to the party but just joined.

I have a 4 bike Hollywood rack that drops out of the way. http://www.hollywoodracks.com/hitch-racks/sportrider-se-hitch-rack.htm#pics

I plan to install a receiver on the back of my 250RS an use this. Hopefully the bikes will drop out of the way enough to use the slide without removing bikes if I don't want to. If not, the rack is very easy to remove. I've carried 4 full size and two kids bikes on this thing with NO problems. It is the beefiest receiver hitch out there. This thing is built like a tank. The 4 bike set up weighs around 75 pounds. It is also very easy to get the bikes on and off.


----------



## ejr11

So I have three successful trips now with the mounts inside. Two trips w/4 bikes, and one trip w/2 bikes. The 2X10's I used come apart and clip back together depending on how many I'm carrying. It took a little trial and error to get the mounts angled correctly, but now that I do it takes just minutes to pack and unpack.

One thing I've implemented that's not in the photos is the addition of a PVC bike rack (see link below if you're interested in making one). I built it for my garage, but I found that it works twofold for the road. One, it's great for the campsite especially if you have bikes with no kickstands. And two, I situate it so it leans against the wall in the TT and protects any damage the wall side bike might do while traveling. Several hundred action packed miles of travel now, and not a scratch inside the TT.

One trip I bungeed the loose rims between the bikes, but I found it much easier to just throw them in the back of my TV. I use one bungee on each set of 2 bikes to hold them together, but I really don't think it's necessary. It just makes me feel better. The bikes do track in some dirt, but no more than the two and four legged occupants. I know there's easier and more sexy ways to tote the bikes, but for under $50, I've been really pleased. I did go with the $10 Xport over the Thule.

PVC Bike Rack


----------



## Red Beard

I had someone working for me that was into cycling and he made a really nice bike rack for the back of his truck for a little bit of nothing.
He made a mount for the forks at the front of the bed out of 1"x2" thin wall tubing(metal tubing) that sat in the stake pockets. This support was held into the stake pockets with thumb screws and large fender washers that screwed into nuts tack welded to to the metal support frame. 
The front forks were held in place by tabs welded to the metal support with a hex bolt and nynut (self locking nut with nylon ie plastic insert that keeps it from backing off) and a plastic sleve made from 1/2'pvc pipe. Basicly a cheap Tule mount. Yea you need a wrench to get the forks off but so does someone trying to aquire your bike. 
To free up bed space when he was camping he made another frame the clamped onto the bed rails that had two 1"x2" spaced about 6" apart for the rear tire to sit on.

Your an Outbacker and that means you mod!


----------



## TexanThompsons

ejr11 - I don't know what's nicer...the rack or the bikes. Looks like we need to hook up and get some good riding in!


----------



## ejr11

Hey Tex,

Except for my new 29er, the other bikes were craigslist heaps people practically begged me to take off their hands. I brought them back from the dead this winter with very little invested except time. I'm trying to get the family into MTB riding this year, but didn't want to spend too much on new bikes if they weren't into it. The DD (10) took her first real off-road header last weekend. She jumped right up and kept charging. She's a MTB'er. The DW wondered why there was no place to put her beer, like on her beach cruiser. She's not a MTB'er.

If you're ever in NorCal Tex, look me up. We have an abundance of riding riches out here.


----------



## Resqtool844

I built this rack to carry on the front of my 23RS and its steady as a rock and I can keep an eye on my bikes. Check out my MODS. gallery and theres some pics. It was very easy to build....http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=user&section=user&user=4642


----------



## ZHB

ResqTool, that is awesome, but it scares me a little (concern about my meager construction abilities.) I'll be watching this thread.....my daughters just moved up to 24" bikes, and suddenly, it's not easy just to throw their in the back of the truck. I'm looking for some way to haul 3 big bikes (DW does do the MTB thing) and didn't want to weld a mount to the frame because of cost. I like the ideas here.


----------

